# Schwinn Coffee Cruiser?



## lazyrack (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi all, I've seen 1-2 little tidbits about the 'Schwinn Coffee' and Performance seems to have it listed on their website, albeit with a multi-month order time.

Does anyone have first-hand experience with this bike, or know of any real reviews?

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=25077&item=30-0644&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw it in person while visiting Columbus, OH the other day and it looked nice. Didn't stop to stare at it too much since it was raining. I too was thinking about buying it. It was in the performance catalog for $199. I think I threw it away, but I hope it comes out for that price again. $199 + 20% coupon would be a nice buy.


----------

